# so what you guys think?



## jayjay27 (Apr 16, 2012)

Are they pure Maltese or mix .. I don't know how to post the pictures here but they are in my profile .. so what you think..

ETA - here are their pictures. Armani (left) & Dolce (right).


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I think they are pure joy and cuteness :wub: 

Maybe not bred exactly to the breed standard, but they are very cute. I don't know why but Armani's face in that first photo kinda reminds me of a poodle's. Legs are a little long if I think maltese breed standard. 

Are they yours? If so, please give them some kisses from me & tell them that I think that they are super adorable fluffs :wub:


----------



## jayjay27 (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah this are my dogs !!! and if they arent pure Maltese it doesnt matter Iam still going to take care of them no matter what


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I love them!!! They look happy and loved:wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

jayjay27 said:


> Yeah this are my dogs !!! and if they arent pure Maltese it doesnt matter Iam still going to take care of them no matter what


and I am delighted to read this  :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

They are both darling. Hard to tell if they are purebred or just very far from the standard, but who cares at this point? You weren't planning on breeding them, were you? Make sure you get them spayed and neutered asap if you haven't already done so and just enjoy them.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

They are darling and look well cared for and happy - that's what matters!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

They are super adorable.....such sweet faces. They look like they could be full Maltese but not bred to the standard. They truly are cute and I love the names!


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

I LOVE them! I have no idea about your question. But I couldln't let the photo pass without an expression of dog-love! ::mellow:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

They are very cute:wub: They look like a Maltese-Poodle mix to me.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

They are adorable and look so happy! I just love the first picture, how they're both smiling!


----------



## jayjay27 (Apr 16, 2012)

They cant have puppies no more it was a hard decision but I had to do it due to the fact that I seen many dogs at the shelters and they just put them to sleep... so yesterday I went to Petsmart to there training classes and the trainer asked another trainer what she think they were and all of a sudden she said Maltese .. and I was telling her that a lot of people are saying they are mix that I also have papers for them ..... so she said so there you go ! LOL ....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

jayjay27 said:


> They cant have puppies no more it was a hard decision but I had to do it due to the fact that I seen many dogs at the shelters and they just put them to sleep... so yesterday I went to Petsmart to there training classes and the trainer asked another trainer what she think they were and all of a sudden she said Maltese .. and I was telling her that a lot of people are saying they are mix that I also have papers for them ..... so she said so there you go ! LOL ....


Unless they are AKC papers, they mean nothing. There are lots of "alternative" registries who are happy to sell breeders papers with no proof the puppies are purebred. One registry even allows you to get "papers" by just sending a picture of your dog and the signature of two witnesses stating it is purebred. These witnesses don't have to be vets or experts in any way. They can be your neighbor or best friend!

Even AKC papers are no guarantee of quality.

Did you know that there is a DNA test available if you want to know for sure?


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

They look like a couple little maltese to me, adorable faces. Their hair doesn't look any more curly in these pictures than Rocky's and he's 100% malt. When cut short his hair tends to curl a bit especially since I don't blow dry after his baths.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> Unless they are AKC papers, they mean nothing. There are lots of "alternative" registries who are happy to sell breeders papers with no proof the puppies are purebred. One registry even allows you to get "papers" by just sending a picture of your dog and the signature of two witnesses stating it is purebred. These witnesses don't have to be vets or experts in any way. They can be your neighbor or best friend!
> 
> Even AKC papers are no guarantee of quality.
> 
> Did you know that there is a DNA test available if you want to know for sure?


:goodpost: Whether they are purebred or mixed, they are absolutely adorable! Enjoy


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

They are the cutest little babies. What happy faces. I would not worry about it anymore. Most likely time will tell in size maybe. Have they been spay and neutered yet?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Are they brother/sister? I think the one of the left looks like a precious mix---but pix can deceive! What joyful little faces---would love to wake up to these two every single day of my life! Enjoy.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

They are cute and look so happy - congrads on having such healthy and energetic little ones. Doesn't really matter if they are really purebreed, unless you were to breed or show them - all that matters is that they are healthy and happy.


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

They are so adorable.


----------



## jayjay27 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks guys! they have been spayed and neutered


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll tell you what I think...... I think that you've got two precious pups!!!!!they look like malts to me!


----------



## Puppy79 (Apr 4, 2012)

Very cute - but they are a mix for sure.


----------



## jayjay27 (Apr 16, 2012)

oh well if they are !


----------

